# New member, new sod, mow problems



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just laid new turf in the backyard. 80% Kentucky bluegrass, 20% creeping red fescue. Followed every since step necessary for new sod. Watering making sure to keep the top inch of soil moist. Laid it the day it was cut.

It seems to have developed some brown spots in the lawn. And a green circle right in the middle. Sod has been down for 2 weeks come Wednesday.

Wife let dog urniate on lawn in a few spots when I wasn't home. Ugh.

Any thoughts about this issue? Will it resolve.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

The dark green circle might be fairy ring. It could have already been in your soil.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

It was new top soil, any ideas or is this lawn garbage.

Thanks for reply!


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

It's not garbage, it might just need some time. Summer is a tough time to try and sod a cool season lawn.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Ok awesome. Thanks! What about the crispy brown spots.. the soil underneath is damn but the blades are crispy.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Can you take a close up pic so we can see the individual grass blades? Might be fungus.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

There you go. I have been watering it consistently at the right intervals and adjusting based off rainfall and heat. Not sure where I went wrong.. but I even came home from work to check up on it every day.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF

It looks like fungus too. Could you describe your watering? It looks dry. With sod, it is better not to be shy of watering.

Are you planning a patio in the south portion of the image?


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey gman!

Glad to be here 

I followed this schedule as provided

First week. 
15 min am - 15 min afternoon- 15 min evening.

Kept soil moist but not muddy. Checking soil every day.

2nd week. 
15min am. 10 min afternoon 10 min evening.

Should I do anything with the fungus?


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

I am planning a low level deck there. I will be able to put in sprinklers along the deck.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is it possible that the dog pee right in the center of the greener circle?

I think 10-15min is not enough. I would skip the evening to avoid fungus. You want the grass to remain wet. I would place a tuna can or something with straight walls and Target around 0.5in per day, mostly in the am. Keep doing this until the roots grab to the soil(try to lift a sod square). Also, did you apply any fertilizer with phosphorus?

From your image, the only moist soil is by the shovel.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

I have the dog going to the bathroom in the soil where the deck is going. Wife has been instructed to do so as well!

I will switch to am/ early pm watering only. Thanks for thr advice.

Should I do anything about fungus or just adjust watering?

I have the sprinkler set so it doesn't hit the dirt all too much as dog goes there. Soil is moist there as I changed sprinkler heads.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Sod company said no fert for 1 month


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I see many blades curling or folding up. To me, it looks like they just need more water. Like g-man said. Lift up the corner of piece of sod in the middle where you have more brown. the bottom and the ground under it should be damp.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

We just got a huge rainfall last night so hopefully that gets things going! I'll adjust to add more water.

Does the middle green spot look like a fairy ring? I'm really concerned about that.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is hard to tell from up in this view. Try to look at the edge that goes from green to brown in a more close up view.

It looks like the dog pee in there and then it was watered. Dog pee is an excellent fertilizer and it will make an under fertilized lawn go green.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

It's a little yorkie, she only went a couple times and those are the burn marks. I'll look up close when I get home. The ring I am talking about is dead center. It is huge green circlem. Strange is all.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Would you recommend mowing now? There are still areas that are brown and have had root contact yet. Two weeks todaym. Would you recommend mowing a little off the top of everything? Some areas are getting rather long


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Mowing is ok.


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks g-man. Wish I could slide you a beer for your help!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Pound the water to it. It's dry


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Been applying tons of water every morning since I've made this post and it is starting to look better! Thanks wolverine


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looking much better!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks much improved......nice work


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Update!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks fantastic now. That spot in the middle has disappeared too!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Woah! So, it just ended up being dry?


----------



## Thebigt (Jul 2, 2018)

Yup! It was really dry. I just started watering more frequently and applied a high phosphorus fert to really establish the roots. Worked like a charm.


----------

